# Crosby Saddle type? hel p please!



## TheSkipper (Jul 28, 2012)

I cant seem to figure out how old my saddle is. I bought it used and its old enough not to have knee pads/rolls or any blocks. I dont know if it i a close contact or anything. I know that they still make new versions of the saddle that are REALLY expensive. I also didnt know if it would be worth it to add knee pads/rolls to such a old saddle. Help please!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

pictures?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The old Crosby Prix de Nations were the old style FLAT close contact, no knee roll, no thigh block and what was referred to then as a "pencil roll." Most commonly seen in bridle leather. If this sounds like what you have, check out the prices on eBay and see what they're going for - they've held their value pretty well. 

Photos would be a big help, as would a serial number (Crosbys have then stamped into the leather on the underskirt, a description or photo of the saddle plate or the the nail head. 

If it's a 17.5" with a wide tree, I might buy it from you.


----------



## TheSkipper (Jul 28, 2012)

Im not looking to sell it, I love it sooo much haha. Ill have pictures up in a few minutes because the camera is charging, but the serial number is 5 3 9070. ive tried google searching in general but im not sure how to figure it out. the plate next to the stirrup hooks says"Made In England CROSBY Olympic Works"and the I guess studs? all say Crosby England. I bought it from a consignment place and the brass was extremely oxidized and coated in green and i still cant get a lot off. I cant tell if someone tried to dye it or not. I saw a saddle that looked a lot like this one, but it was an orangy color. Mine is a very dark brown but the underneath is orangy with a lot of strange dark stripes. The orange stripe is still on the top of the saddle so thats why im confused if its been dyed or not.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is it this type?


----------



## TheSkipper (Jul 28, 2012)

it looks really similar, mine is just darker. I will have pictures up as soon as my camera has enough charge


----------



## TheSkipper (Jul 28, 2012)

how do i post pictures?


----------



## TheSkipper (Jul 28, 2012)

the picture with the plate says made in england its just covered with the, i guess oxidation? covered with the green. also the stirrup hook? has numbers imprinted on it. i dont know if that would matter or not


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a lovely older saddle. Why would you want to ruin it by adding knee rolls?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

That's a bridle leather Prix de Nations, between 20 - 30 years old. 

They are wonderful saddles, lots of folks are very fond of them. Check eBay for a value.

And no, it doesn't make any sense to try to add knee rolls to an existing saddle. A saddle with knee rolls has a different size and shape flap than one without. 

I would LOVE to find that saddle in a wide tree. Maybe you should sell it and get an something with knee rolls if that's what you really want.


----------



## TheSkipper (Jul 28, 2012)

I have very i guess you could say, inward? knees. When I stand my knees go in a lot. When I ride i squeeze with my calves like you should, but the inside of my knees are sore and feel a little bruised afterwards. I am definetly going to keep this saddle until it falls apart, and maybe pass it on to my kids.I'm just looking to buy bridles, etc. that match. Its a wonderful old, grippy saddle and the billets are a little beat,perfectly useable, but I got it for only 300. But I was really trying to find out how old it is. Its had multiple owners, from what I can tell with the amount of holes for name plates. Would anyone know how to figure out how old it is? Or what model at least?


----------



## TheSkipper (Jul 28, 2012)

Opps I didnt see your reply Speed Racer. Thanks for the info, I never thought about that. But I think Ill keep it, I just wont add knee rolls. I love this saddle soooo much. Ill probably never get rid of it. I didnt think it would be that old! thats surprizing haha. Thank you!


----------



## TheSkipper (Jul 28, 2012)

do you know how much they could have sold for when they came out?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

$700 - $900 in the mid 80s.


----------



## TheSkipper (Jul 28, 2012)

huh...thats pretty neat. thank you!


----------



## TheSkipper (Jul 28, 2012)

do you know if there is a website or something i can use to determine the exact year it was made? I know stubben and other saddlerys do that, but I cant seem to find one :/


----------

